# What a control freak.



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Always knew the woman was a stroppy controlling self opinionated freak.
https://www.bbc.com/news/entertainment-arts-45472216

Ray.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

A little late Ray, that news is at least two months old.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yup, thats me Drew. Always reading stuff thats old. I have a backlog of computer mags I have been trying all year to catch up with. Still it's my comfort zone to be a little behind everyone else. 

Ray.
p.s. I still don't like the woman.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

She reckons she broke them in a none violent way by bashing them on a table leg. You would have to be going some to smash an ipad on a table, I would hate to see what she considers "violent" then. Silly mare. If they are online games you can set parental controls to deny access to some accounts at certain times or just take the flipping things off them and lock them in a drawer.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Phones and tablets do seem to have taken over some peoples lives entirely. And even I have been known to Google some question when in a social group.
But there are many times they are an intrusion or just an interruption to meals or discussions. We do need to understand they can 'wait' and be accessed at a more convenient time and place.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I recall recently that Chris Evans (our forum favorite) removed TV and all kinds of things from his kids, he reckons that they make a fuss for two day then as it's not there in front of them they forget about them and read books play proper games, so I have to say good for him, it's a bold move, but his kids might grow up a lot better than others who are allowed to have more or less what they scream for, which is definitely not the way to go.

As for the Allsopp woman, well I sort of like her, she's a bit out there on her own, and has a bad view of men, but she is mega bright and can be funny now and then, they are also her kids, and she knows them best.

Society is seriously lacking in discipline, kids grow up seeing other kids get what they want, so do the same, the tide needs to turn a bit more to them respecting parent like we did, but with a softer touch than some of us got, special toys should be earned, they should be looked after and when no longer used or wanted, sold to help pay for the next must have, they would learn many hard to learn life lessons this way.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

The French ban phones and tablets from schools until they are 15. Very sensible imho.

Ray.


----------

